# CM9 "unfortunately, System UI has stopped"



## gone2sc (Feb 19, 2012)

I have installed this early yesterday morning at 130 am, I was playing around with it at 11 am and it stated to pop up "unfortunately, System UI has stopped" when this happened I lost the bottom notification screen and now the tablet will not connect to any wifi networks. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

What version of CM are you running? Ensure that you are running Alpha 0.5 or higher, since those builds include the fix for the problem you are having.


----------



## gone2sc (Feb 19, 2012)

I was running alpha .5 but just downloaded and installed .6 now I cant connect to my wifi. at all. this was working before.


----------



## gravity360 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah this happens when you disable the "Notifications" there's a file that you will need to delete, I'm not 100% sure which it was but I know this cause I had the same issue. Basically I used Root Explorer to Mount the System folders to R/W and then deleted it. Rebooted the tablet and the issue was resolved. Search the forums again, you should be able to locate the same thread I'm talking about.


----------

